# Magic salt



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

What are the going rates for Magic Salt by the bag in your neck of the woods?? I'm waiting on some prices around here but the price from a local guy here comes out to 11 50 pound bags is the same as a full yard?!? Is this out of whack or normal?


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

Not sure what you mean with the comparison to a yard.. We sell it between 12.50 & 14.50 a bag...depending on count.


----------



## Chieftkp (Sep 16, 2007)

Yea it's expensive stuff, $14.50 for 50lb bag. Over $700 a pallet. That's the price I got quoted in NH.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

That's what I mean, I can get it for $12.50 a bag if I buy a full pallet. Or I can get it bulk by the ton (or yard) for about 140 a ton. In bags a ton will cost me $500.-. Maybe I should re-think this whole "I'll get tail gate spreader instead of a v-box and safe a little money this year" theory I got going....


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

so whats the retail for magic by the tonne... $140.. wow, were gettin jipped up here... Our reg. bulk salt is goin for 120 a tonne... why is everthing up here 2-3x what u guys get it for??? tymusic


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

Most of our customers who buy bags are those who use them on sidewalks. Hospitals, Nursing homes, management companies, colleges and those who don't like calcium. Basically they stopped using calcium and now use magic.. 
Even though I will lose $$, often I will try and convince my customers to buy a yard of Magic and use it in a tailgate spreader...


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Pennings,

We have several pallets of magic we have left over from when we were dealers for them I'll work you a good deal. You will have to pick it up at our yard in Vernon, NJ. I think it's about an hour and fifteen minute ride for you.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

And just leave it lose in the back of my dump truck? or do they shovel the salt in storage containers?
Bren, this is of topic, but, do you store your magic salt inside? I have allot of local landscapers asking if I want to start caring bulk magic salt our garden center. I have been thinking about it for about a year now but don't have any place to store it inside and have not come up with a affordable solution. any suggestions?


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

Yes, they leave the magic right in the back of the pick up.. Just need to tarp it..Wet salt is bad...My one customer has used magic for 7yrs now. He used to drive to Poughkeepsie 1.5 hrs away to get it. His truck bed was in perfect shape. 
In terms of bulk salt. We have a 14 x 24 covered bin with 2 blocks high..I wish we had an area to store it inside but not yet...In terms of selling bulk, I guess you have to decide if there is enough demand for it..(or any salt)


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

*Wow!!*

Those look like some good prices!! The quote I got from my local guy for Magic was a bit high (I thought anyway). $757.50/skid (49 bags) = 15.46/bag or $23.79/bag (individual 50#). Now this seems out of wack!! I don't have the room right now for a full skid, but either way I think it's way too expensive. I love the Magic Salt, but my customers will freak if I suddenly hit them with with an increase like that (last year I paid 13/bag at the hardware store).:realmad:


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

brennan, Can you sent me a e-mail? I have a few questions for you.

[email protected]

Thanks,


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;440788 said:


> so whats the retail for magic by the tonne... $140.. wow, were gettin jipped up here... Our reg. bulk salt is goin for 120 a tonne... why is everthing up here 2-3x what u guys get it for??? tymusic


I hope your not paying $120/ tonne. We buy direct for about $64 as would most places that sell salt. Most place's add $30/tonne for resale, so we're at $96.

Why don't you just spread regular bulk salt. I can't see the benefit in spreading $140 Magic unless it's very cold or your contract specifies it. Try both and make your own opinion, don't always believe everything you hear and read. Most tests done with Magic are done on the roads and those benifits don't always apply to parking lots. JMO


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;441498 said:


> I hope your not paying $120/ tonne. We buy direct for about $64 as would most places that sell salt. Most place's add $30/tonne for resale, so we're at $96.
> 
> Why don't you just spread regular bulk salt. I can't see the benefit in spreading $140 Magic unless it's very cold or your contract specifies it. Try both and make your own opinion, don't always believe everything you hear and read. Most tests done with Magic are done on the roads and those benifits don't always apply to parking lots. JMO


holy smokes... ya man, were payin $114 / yard before taxes. Blam's up in Kitchener, Compact sod (green horizons group of farms) is even more expensive.... Go figure??? And i'd say about 70% of the plowing contractors go to that place where I'm getting it from... all of us are getting screwed! thanks for the info tho.... best of luck this season, real trick set-up you have going there by the way!


----------



## draffinc (Aug 27, 2006)

JD Dave;441498 said:


> I hope your not paying $120/ tonne. We buy direct for about $64 as would most places that sell salt. Most place's add $30/tonne for resale, so we're at $96.
> 
> Why don't you just spread regular bulk salt. I can't see the benefit in spreading $140 Magic unless it's very cold or your contract specifies it. Try both and make your own opinion, don't always believe everything you hear and read. Most tests done with Magic are done on the roads and those benifits don't always apply to parking lots. JMO


Actually tests done here are on parking lot surfaces as well, and remember you actually save money by using magic since it is more effective at lower quantities exhibiting more melting power per volume, it will save you money on time, labor while reducing downtime and increasing productivity..my 2 cents


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Magic is a tuff sell here. The cost of Magic per bag is more then Cal pellets  IMO its Pretty spendy for a bag of rock salt with some fu fu dust added. Dont get me wrong, the stuff works well, but not well enough to justify prices above 10 bucks.
I have also found that Magic is not all that its advertised to be. The residual is not as effective as claimed. Im sure we didnt use 1/3rd less either. I used it on walks last year, we got good results. If I was paying 12.50 and up a bag I would just purchase Dow pellets for the same price, or less.
We mix our own Magic for walks, costs me about 4 and change per bag. We only handle walks for 3 Banks, so were only using about 5 bags per event now. Last year was about 10 bags per event.


----------



## draffinc (Aug 27, 2006)

T-MAN;442100 said:


> Magic is a tuff sell here. The cost of Magic per bag is more then Cal pellets  IMO its Pretty spendy for a bag of rock salt with some fu fu dust added. Dont get me wrong, the stuff works well, but not well enough to justify prices above 10 bucks.
> I have also found that Magic is not all that its advertised to be. The residual is not as effective as claimed. Im sure we didnt use 1/3rd less either. I used it on walks last year, we got good results. If I was paying 12.50 and up a bag I would just purchase Dow pellets for the same price, or less.
> We mix our own Magic for walks, costs me about 4 and change per bag. We only handle walks for 3 Banks, so were only using about 5 bags per event now. Last year was about 10 bags per event.


So T, you guys are mixing your own at a less expensive rate which is a great idea,and if i'm understanding you correctly you used 10 bags last year and only five bags this year per event so isn't that actually 50% less or am i not understanding you properly. just curious

Darren


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

draffinc;442345 said:


> So T, you guys are mixing your own at a less expensive rate which is a great idea,and if i'm understanding you correctly you used 10 bags last year and only five bags this year per event so isn't that actually 50% less or am i not understanding you properly. just curious
> 
> Darren


I think you better read it again. He has less sidewalks this year, so he's using less product. How much Magic do you use a year Draffinc? or do you sell it?


----------



## draffinc (Aug 27, 2006)

JD Dave;442380 said:


> I think you better read it again. He has less sidewalks this year, so he's using less product. How much Magic do you use a year Draffinc? or do you sell it?


Dave, 
Both. Last year we used 1550 tons between using and selling.
Darren


----------



## cmlandscape (Nov 22, 2007)

You was a dealer for MagicSalt? how did it go? You're not a distributor anymore? why not?


----------



## snowman2007 (Dec 8, 2007)

That magic salt SUCKS! You Need to use the MAG calcium. It spreads nice a doesn't clump.


----------



## draffinc (Aug 27, 2006)

cmlandscape;449213 said:


> You was a dealer for MagicSalt? how did it go? You're not a distributor anymore? why not?


We are STILL distributors and it is going real well thanks. . Weren't you guys distibutors previously?


----------



## draffinc (Aug 27, 2006)

snowman2007;450254 said:


> That magic salt SUCKS! You Need to use the MAG calcium. It spreads nice a doesn't clump.


Did you have a bad experience with it?


----------



## GreenKingL&L (Oct 19, 2007)

I had to wince while I was reading everyones salt prices. I just bought 5 pallets for 325 each, ($6.50/bag) and 15 tons bulk salt for $30/ton Our bulk salt/sand mix is only 15 or 18 last time I checked on that. I can't imagine paying the prices you all are talking about


----------



## SnowMelt2006 (Nov 27, 2006)

You can get treated salt in Port Newark, NJ for $95.00 per ton.


----------



## draffinc (Aug 27, 2006)

SnowMelt2006;451698 said:


> You can get treated salt in Port Newark, NJ for $95.00 per ton.


HI Harold,

What do they treat it with? is it clear lane let me know.


----------



## hoop (Dec 11, 2007)

*Magic salt?*

I am new to this site and it looks kinda cool. I was thinking of treating my bulk salt with Magic salt. What does the population think of this product? Thanks Al


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

*Magic works so well that it hurt my deicing profits. By not having to salt the following day. * You can be green in more ways than one.


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

I find it funny that people who are using magic salt would rather discuss the price instead of giving any information on if it had ever burned the grass near the treated surfaces. (I might be a little bitter because people only looked at my question but would not reply). It is quite obvious that people her are using magic salt. I pay $110 a yard


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

Most products will burn turf, Magic will if it is over applied. They key with magic is using less which reduces the sodium applied. We find those that have problems have just put too much product on..Last winter we had lots of ice here. Even the accounts that used calcium has issues with lawns. Hope that helps..


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

WINTER 3;453379 said:


> I find it funny that people who are using magic salt would rather discuss the price instead of giving any information on if it had ever burned the grass near the treated surfaces. (I might be a little bitter because people only looked at my question but would not reply). It is quite obvious that people her are using magic salt. I pay $110 a yard


I had a customer in a very high end beach town that i used magic on her walks(gravel drive) and it did kill off some of her plants near the walks. I have noticed some burning of grass at a condo complex that we take care of.

My thoughts on Magic; as soon as the magic is washed off you have rock salt left over. I find it hard to believe that the left over rock salt wont be harmful but they say its not????

with that said, it is the greatest stuff. I barely use any during a application, I charge a lot more for it. Big selling point is NO cleanup at the end of the year. No sand in your lobby's. I haven't had a problem with it. Just be careful near the grass. don't go heavy with it.


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

I use brime before the snow or ice. I make it myself and it makes it easy to put a little salt afterword no problems in 7 years.


----------

